# Heart Murmur



## juice09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi
can anybody tell me about about heart murmurs please?
My vet while doing a yearly check up said one of our chihuahuas has a grade 3 heart murmur,
she said we have to take her back in 6 months for another check up and they will then decide if and when she will need medication.
We did ask a few questions but were a bit shocked so never thought to ask much else at the time.
I cant find much information on the internet about heart murmurs in chihuahuas.
Also another questions our chihuahuas are between 9 and 10 pound in weight
not over weight just bigger chihuahuas.
How much food should they be having roughly in grams as i think we might be feeding them a bit to much as they offen leave some of their food they have 2 meals a day a complete small bite and a little bit of tinned meat.
Thanks for any info


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so sorry I was not able to answer this post earlier re heart murmurs...

Unfortunately the problem is not uncommon in the breed. Thankfully many Chihuahuas live long lives with he condition, there is some really good medication available now.

Obviously your vet doesn't think it necessary to begin treatment now, but do keep a close watch on your little one. 

I will briefly share with you my Honey's experience of heart disease, not to worry you, but just so that you are aware of what *may* happen in some dogs...by no means all!

Honey was diagnosed with a grade 3 murmur and within a couple of weeks began to breathe faster than normal. She began medication, but sadly deteriorated and died within 6 weeks.

Signs to watch out for are laboured breathing, panting, fainting, loss of appetite and in Honey's case she lost tufts of hair...vet said not related, but I believe it was and linked to poor circulation :

I really hope your little one lives a long and happy life and there is no reason why not for most dogs...my little Hun was almost 10 when she passed. 

Your dog possibly has mitral valve disease, but ask vet for proper diagnosis. If you have any questions, the vet nurse at surgery should be able to help you. 

If I can find the links I had when Honey was diagnosed will post them later...or if I find anything that might help. A really healthy diet will go a long way to help, moderate exercise, but again, check this out with vet 

Hope all goes well and love to you and little one.

Barbara x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good advise from Barbabra,and a happy story from me. My late Chi also had a heart murmur and that started with a cough,he was put on meds and lived a full and happy life till he was 17,he was on the tablets for years (8or9) to look at him you would never have thought there was anything wrong with him,and that's not why he had to be put to sleep.So i hope your little one will also have a happy and long life.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Good to hear your little boy Chi did so well Michelle 

I had a terrier cross diagnosed at 8 years that went on until she was 17! So there's lot's of hope, guess my little Honey was very badly affected. I spoke to soemone else who had bought from her breeder and their Chi died of heart problems, suddenly at same age...

x


----------

